# Replacing treats..



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry to be detailed but its the time of the month and the cravings come rolling out as per usual its like i want to pig out allll day long, ive been having fruit salad alot lately but today i was a naughty girl and had a mini trifle from sainsburys not a good start to my week but hay ho.
I need to think of more imagintive snacks instead of slipping into old habits.

Any suggesions guys??? x

p.s i hate nuts lol .


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you eating enough carbs with your meals? I find if I get my carbs right with each meal, I only need a bit of fruit every now and then - and some JB's but only when exercising. I tend to just need diet drinks or water to fill up on in between.

Not sure if this helps.


----------



## bev (Sep 12, 2010)

How about sugar free jelly. I think liquorice is low fat - but watch the sugars in them. Weightwatchers do low fat crisps and you can get rice cake type crisps in various flavours. Try low fat yoghurt and mix strawberries, rasperries or banana into it. If you desperately need chocolate - break it into squares and freeze it - that way it lasts longer and you can just have 1 square at a time. Mikado's are low in carbs and a sweet treat. Chopped pineapple is nice with some low fat yoghurt.Bev


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks gals yeah lucy i do get en ough carbs, i just think im a greedy mare grr.

Bev love the idea of the jelly , not a pineapple fan but , good tip on freezing the choccy and ive always ignored those mikadoes sticks thinking there bad for me gr


----------



## am64 (Sep 12, 2010)

all in moderation steffie ...watch the fruit sugar ...it sends me highhhhh ..olives are nice


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> all in moderation steffie ...watch the fruit sugar ...it sends me highhhhh ..olives are nice



yukk sorry hate them 2, im trying i know i know im fussy i sniggered at prawns but now love them.. I just cant stomach olives


----------



## dorsetlad (Sep 12, 2010)

I've just discovered Nutella, which is rather yummy.  You want to try some.

Brian


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Steffie said:


> yukk sorry hate them 2, im trying i know i know im fussy i sniggered at prawns but now love them.. I just cant stomach olives



Olives are grapes from the Dark Side! Yuk!


----------



## am64 (Sep 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Olives are grapes from the Dark Side! Yuk!



not got the sugar content tho !!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Brian,

I had a recipe once that made a cake out of all bran and nutella - it was all made in the microwave and was delicious! It was from a slimming club I think...anyone else got the recipe? I wonder if it would be okay for us diabetics -can't remember all the ingredients though! If no one else has it - I will try to get a copy.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

dorsetlad said:


> I've just discovered Nutella, which is rather yummy.  You want to try some.
> 
> Brian



There are some recipes on the nutella site:

http://www.wakeuptonutella.co.uk/recipes.php

Only had a quick look, but one was nutella bread!


----------



## dorsetlad (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes thanks, have seen that. Might give it a try when we get back off hols.

Brian


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

oOoOO Goodness im coming across as really picky but im so not but i dont like nutella either .


----------



## Caroline (Sep 13, 2010)

I often find I want something to do with my mouth when I am bored so try to keep some sugar free sucky sweets on hand, although my justification for toffees is they giave my jaw a good work out!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure if you like caffeine, but I am a bit of a coffee fan... I've been trying to replace biccies / crisps with instead taking time for a 'one cup' filter coffee, the plastic pre-set disposable filter types...bit expensive (& horribly environmentally awful probably!) but that I guess makes it seem even more of a treat...  Carb free & relatively low cal depending what you put in it!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 14, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Not sure if you like caffeine, but I am a bit of a coffee fan... I've been trying to replace biccies / crisps with instead taking time for a 'one cup' filter coffee, the plastic pre-set disposable filter types...bit expensive (& horribly environmentally awful probably!) but that I guess makes it seem even more of a treat...  Carb free & relatively low cal depending what you put in it!



Twitchy by name, Twitchy by nature, wot with all that caffiene 'sloshing' around? 

Actually, I think I'm right there with you on the coffee front. I use a coffee filter (papers and ground coffee one, much more environmentally friendly!) and brew up a huge jugful, which keeps me going through the rest of the day (one nice hot cup straight away and then microwave the later cups before adding milk - not so environmentally friendly!!).

Andy


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 14, 2010)

Oooh, if I did a jugful I really would be twitchy! 

The one cup filters (I know, sooo bad!) date from when baby was tiny & feeing 2hrly... I was on decaff all the rest of the time but allowed myself one very naughty cup of caffeine in the morning, to give myself a 'kick' as it were! I know, I'm a terrible mum...she still seems a happy baby though! 

(Twitchy is more of a scared of people thing btw )


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 16, 2010)

Been meaning to put this since thread started

If I'm in need of a nibble or two, I get the pretzils out - yummy yummy but have to watch which one - salted one's to high in salt!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

Dont do hot drinks and hate pretzles, think im going to go for a small bag of carrott sticks they sell in morrisons.Failing that I do like the look of the kellogs nutri grain thingys.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Dont do hot drinks and hate pretzles, think im going to go for a small bag of carrott sticks they sell in morrisons.Failing that I do like the look of the kellogs nutri grain thingys.



Hi Steffie, Just watch the sugar in those things - I munched then a lot when first diagnosed then realised they can be quite high in sugar. I find supermarket own brand are quite low or wheatabix do a version which are also quite low.

Hope your ok

Di x


----------



## gail1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Steffie wot a great thread. I can reconmend sugar free jelly its yummy. do you like all raw vegetables or just carrots? I sometimes get a bag of prepared veg and munch on that. Or if its time of the month i tend to stuff the choccie down. If you like the look of the kellogs thingys how about making your own
PS Love your currant signature it made me smile this morning


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Steffie wot a great thread. I can reconmend sugar free jelly its yummy. do you like all raw vegetables or just carrots? I sometimes get a bag of prepared veg and munch on that. Or if its time of the month i tend to stuff the choccie down. If you like the look of the kellogs thingys how about making your own
> PS Love your currant signature it made me smile this morning



thanks di im fine hun xx

Gail i like raw cauli and swede as well x

p.s your not the first to comment on my sig, i just thought it was so true i had to put it on here


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

Gpt myself some broccoli this morning it was in with some cauli, gives me a bit of variety to knaw on


----------

